# Do i look like a mesomorph or endomorph ?



## Draco90x (Jul 23, 2020)

hello just curious.

ok thanks for your replys


----------



## Buka (Jul 23, 2020)

You can take this test and find out.

What Is Your Body Type? Take Our Test!


----------



## jobo (Jul 23, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> hello just curious.


*endomorph  well a slightly over weight one any way*


----------



## Draco90x (Jul 23, 2020)

thanks.

I did the test and am 65 % endomorph 35% meso. but with my current weight 118 kg i dont know .


----------



## jobo (Jul 23, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> thanks.
> 
> I did the test and am 65 % endomorph 35% meso. but with my current weight 118 kg i dont know .


that would make you a fat endomorph then, which is what i said


----------



## drop bear (Jul 23, 2020)

I assumed that was a scam. Like the sheep dog thing.

Where there are three types of people and you are conveniently the best one. So you should totally buy this thing.


----------



## jobo (Jul 23, 2020)

drop bear said:


> I assumed that was a scam. Like the sheep dog thing.
> 
> Where there are three types of people and you are conveniently the best one. So you should totally buy this thing.



 yes, FREE tests on the net tend to work that way


----------



## drop bear (Jul 23, 2020)

jobo said:


> yes, FREE tests on the net tend to work that way



Yes they do.

Have you had your electrodermal activity tested recently?


----------



## Draco90x (Jul 24, 2020)

It was just for fun i of course dont take this too seriously


----------



## jobo (Jul 24, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> It was just for fun i of course dont take this too seriously


thatsn not at all a good test, but there is a lot of sense in knowing what body type you are or more accurately should be, as training and diet are potentially different and so are the results you can reasonably hope to achieve from training and diet


----------



## jobo (Jul 24, 2020)

edit


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 24, 2020)

I have a query, isnt this bdy type thing basically ********?      By all means go ahead and do it for fun and entertainment, but last i heard it was ********/ refuted science.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 24, 2020)

Rat said:


> I have a query, isnt this bdy type thing basically ********?      By all means go ahead and do it for fun and entertainment, but last i heard it was ********/ refuted science.


You’re wrong


----------



## jobo (Jul 24, 2020)

Rat said:


> I have a query, isnt this bdy type thing basically ********?      By all means go ahead and do it for fun and entertainment, but last i heard it was ********/ refuted science.


I 5hink dividing people into three classes might be a bit arbatory, but look around there are definitely different types of body structure and those structures tend to come with different metabolisms


----------



## Draco90x (Jul 24, 2020)

jobo said:


> I 5hink dividing people into three classes might be a bit arbatory, but look around there are definitely different types of body structure and those structures tend to come with different metabolisms


its like the caucasoid . mongoloid theory


----------



## jobo (Jul 24, 2020)

Draco90x said:


> its like the caucasoid . mongoloid theory


no its not


----------

